# A6 UTE



## --C-W-W-- (Jul 28, 2005)

Here is a A6 for the Australian market...:
<< A6 UTE >>


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: A6 UTE (--C-W-W--)*

B.S.
Dude, that is photo shop, and a piss-poor one at that.
Show me some other proof








Why would you post nonsense like this










_Modified by 4meezy at 12:51 AM 7-31-2005_


----------



## 84gti93slc (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: A6 UTE (4meezy)*

He's trying to contribute. Give the man a chance.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: A6 UTE (84gti93slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84gti93slc* »_He's trying to contribute. Give the man a chance.

no problem with giving him a chance, but realistically, Audi will not make a pick up truck out of their ~$40-60k A6








I can see maybe out of an A3 or a Golf, like the old rabbit pickups.....


----------

